# Sugar Syrup/Block Recipe



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Granulated white (plain) sugar vs _any_ "non _bright white_" sugar (including "organic" sugar), brown sugar, molasses, turbinado, etc: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?336583-Feeding-Bees-pure-cane-sugar

Last minute winter feeding: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290497-Last-minute-tricks-for-filling-food-stores
Preparing and feeding sugar sirup: http://www.beesource.com/resources/usda/supplemental-feeding-of-honey-bee-colonies/
pH adjusted recipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?292343-1-1-sugar-water-pH-adjusted-recipe
Sugar block recipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290641-My-recipe-method-for-sugar-blocks <<< this is the infamous '_Lauri's Sugar Block Recipe'_ thread 
Sugar syrup ratio to give bees: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?217198-Best-Sugar-Syrup-Ratio-To-Give-The-Bees
5 gal sugar syrup recipe: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?314565-5-gal-sugar-syrup-recipe


.


----------

